# Gregorians catching up ,with me or i have a phasis, the music so pure & holy amen



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The utter joy of Gregorian music= ars antiqua, a very straight foward kind of music, deep and profound, it reach the mind and soul, cliché i know but quite relaxant very appeasing, i got lots of Gregorian music i can't list all i have

Adémard de chabbanes
Fulbert de Chartre
Hildegard Von Bingen
Pierre Abélard

And obscur monastary music,i wonder according to expert what are the very best Gregorian music cd or lps, i bet i have em...


Ireally like Nokter Balbulus``Music of st gallens monastery
Hermann der Lamme

Im re-discovering ars antiqua essence of purety, clear voice , encchanting voice, illumination of souls, sung from the Heart.I dont have an Lp of gregorrian chants any subjection i love 33'.

Suprising gregorian sound so simple yet effectivve, muusic of meditation and ''receuillement'' =(dont know the words in english, but anyway...

Tell me interesting classical composer whit available lp or cd 
or simple monastary music of choice since im a man of taste.

Anyway any gregorian lover here or someone who Gregorian and ars antiqua has no secrets please, i love you guys please give me a chance ok dear mister and miss.

I admit i faulter, and in french there is a maxim::: faute avouer faute a moitié pardonné . please let me post normally i have so mutcch to tell you folk i made discovery all n all

Thank you , and please , tell me what do you think of deprofundis


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The thing I've been exploring most recently is Aquitaine chant, there's a recording by Peres that I like for it's reticence, I think it was his first recording with EO. There are also two very satisfying recordings with Sequentia which are satisfying in rather different ways.

Two other chant things which I found recently, and recommend enthusiastically, are an extraordinary reconstruction of a late medieval mass by the Goettinge Choral Schola with the instrumental group Ensemble Aeolus, and Cistercian chants from Per Sonat. Both very addictive.

Let me know if you have any difficulty finding these CDs

I've never heard of Adhémar de Chabannes, do you know the English word _Shebeen_? I used to go to one when I was a teenager.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebeen

receuillement -- the state of being _rapt_. I always translate _receuilli _by _rapt_, which seems the capture the idea of being intensely inward looking, intensely thoughtful. Gathered in on yourself. Don't mix it up with the English word _rapture_. And obviously nothing whatsoever to do with the French word _rapt_!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Do you enjoy being a specialist, Mandryka? I wonder what your motivation is. You've said you like beautiful voices, but are you in a choir, a choral teacher, super-religious, or what? Just wonderin'. You can ask me a question now, if you wish.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Do you enjoy being a specialist, Mandryka? I wonder what your motivation is.


I first got interested in this period after reading L'œuvre au noir by Marguerite Yourcenar.

I like the way the performers work closely with the researchers, in fact they often are researchers. It's an area which is very lively, there are a lot of imaginative things going on right now, there are lots of concerts, new things to hear, people to meet. The standard of music making is often very high, the musicians are not stars, they're genuinely passionate about what they're doing, and that comes through. The music is like a latent avant garde, harmonically and structurally challenging. There's a lot of it too. From Bach to Shostakovich there's two hundred years. From Hildegard to Bach there's over 500 years. Just making sense of the styles is difficult and fun. I like the sense of constant discovery, of constantly learning and being challenged.

The medieval is really extraordinary because it's so strange, incomprehensible almost. It's like, you sense that the people were human beings with humane ideas and values, but mostly it's totally alien, like they were a bunch of Martians. Their art, the way they treated each other, their values often seem Martian. I like like feeling of touching a different universe!

From Machaut to Dufay represents music which was at a major turning point in Western history, the first manifestations of renaissance ideas . The tensions in their music, art and ideas, reflect this, in my imagination at least! I think we're at a similar turning point. Early music is contemporary.


----------

